# scared, kicking him out tonight



## MrsVain (Feb 1, 2009)

well i went to the lawyer. 3400 to file. i will get 750 per month child support 250 spousal support.

i am waiting for him come home to kick him out of the house. to confront him on his dating sites and his emailling women asking to hook up.

this morning we had sex. i went into kitchen where he was in a wife beater and no underwear. he didnt even look at me until i talked to him. and then when he finally did i walked away and turned back to see if he was looking. he wasnt. he might have looked all of 2 sec at my sexy ass.

20 minutes later he was online checking his new email for any responsed and looking at naked pictures of the women on the dating site

that it is.... i am done

scared as h*ll, nervous as f*ck, he is late coming home. every time i hear a truck like his my heart is pounding. i will lose my house, but i will have my kids. this is not what i wanted but he has left me zero options. plus i am sure he will find a way to twist it to be my fault somehow.

wish me luck.....


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Let him twist away. You have your proof.....hopefully you screen captured it and printed out. Thats the smoking gun evidence. Good luck.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do you say that you will lose your house?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Keep your head up sister, whatever happens you can handle it. It may cost a lot but as my dad told me during my divorce it's the price of getting your life back. If you have to move so be it, this is your life we're talking about. Eventually this will be a fading, ugly memory. It will be ok and we're all here for you. Don't be surprised of he cries, begs, and promises to change. DO NOT fall for it, it's all phony. He's got a sweet deal with you that he's not going to want to give up. Deep breaths, you can handle it. And whatever you do do not allow him to get you emotional or hysterical, and go not cry in front of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

